# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Wet Deck Pool Surround

## swanning_it

Hi Guys, 
We're just about to embark on our pool area, but we're wondering how many have successfully raised the height of their pool? 
Currently, we have a paver coping, but we're thinking of a wet deck grate all round, with the water level the same height as the surrounding paving, but this will require sealing the pool right to the top of the new coping. Has anyone done this and if so, what product did you use for sealing? Also, what fall did you allow in the concrete surrounds? 
Thanks for any info, 
Ian

----------

